# Question for Ksong and others about rod blanks



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Morning Sir.
I have a question.
Since you fish and jig all over the world thruout the year and are in the Rod and tackle business.......

2 questions

For verticle jigging====

What is the best rod blank including lenght, weight rateing, and lure weight have you ever used that is your favorite for lets say 6-8oz jigs

For Popping====
Same question for Popping rods...


Im now into rod building and want to make two good ones. 

Thanks, 


Any of you others out there that have hand made rods of these two catagories you like, chime in too....


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You might post on the rod bld page or try calling Russell.

https://checknbottom.com/


----------

